# One of my mice poops differently



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

All my mice have the same diet but for some reason my girl Ruby poops really wet light green and stringy.. She was on antibiotics for a while because she had an infection for a while but she's been off of them for about a month now.. If there anything that could be causing this?


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

Sounds like you had her checked out at a vet. I'm assuming worms have already been ruled out. She may have a food sensitivity or allergy to something in the diet. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Could be the antibiotic messed with her gut flora. Is it OK to give mice yogurt? If so she may benefit from a little.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Shadowcub said:


> Sounds like you had her checked out at a vet. I'm assuming worms have already been ruled out. She may have a food sensitivity or allergy to something in the diet. What are you feeding them?


Just some regular petstore food, I've tries switching it up by slowly switching brands and everything. She came from a mouse breeder so I'm not sure what she was fed before. Although I've had her long enough to rule out previous diet being the problem


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

Apex said:


> Could be the antibiotic messed with her gut flora. Is it OK to give mice yogurt? If so she may benefit from a little.


I'm not sure I bought some stuff to help boost up their immune system after she got off the antibiotics. I'll giver some yogurt then it's worth a shot


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

You can give them yogurt. For the beneficial bacteria, make sure the label says something like "active culture". If that doesn't work, I'd try contacting the breeder to see what he/she uses for feed and try switching her to that to see if it clears up.

Honestly, pet store "mouse" food is usually crap. I'd look into switching to (real) lab blocks or a mix of something like bird seed (do some research about what to look for) and a low protein, dye-free dog kibble. There are some good rabbit feeds out there too that can be used in a mix as well. There's a great thread about homemade mixes here on this forum, for some great suggestions.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello! 
I use dog food.(with added things every 2 days or less)
I can't remember exactly but I researched it at the time and it has a good protein amount. Cheap dog food is better because expensive dog foods have alot more meat rather than veggies.
I do have a little bit to much fat in mine and one of my mice has told me that (big wee man) really must put him on a diet :lol:


----------

